# Cannot connect over http (port 8080)



## Christian Bonam (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have an application (JBoss) running on port 8080 of my Mac OSX 10.5.2.
My firewall is set completely open.
Nevertheless, when I try to connect from another machine's browser or try to telnet to my Mac (telenet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 8080), the connection is refused. Eg. my IE browser running on a PC in the network simply says "The page cannot be displayed", when I try to surf at my application http://<my.mac.ip>:8080/mazda.
Is it possible that port 8080 is simply not open on my Mac?

sudo ipfw list 

returns

65535 allow ip from any to any

What can be the cause of my problem?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2008)

How are you connected? Your Mac's firewall is open, but is the router doing port forwarding?
Can you ping your IP? 
Port scan port 8080?


----------



## olaf@titel-berl (Nov 17, 2008)

I read your aupport question

http://macosx.com/tech-support/mac/cannot-connect-over-http-port-8080/336621.html

!

Unfortunaly I have exact the same problem. Do you have solve the Problem ? 

I have to check a portal solution using liferay in jboss on port 8080 with an IE on a windows machine.

But I could not connect with Browser and telnet on port 8080 .... 

You allready describe the Problem.


----------



## olaf@titel-berl (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I have an idee .... 

oel$ netstat -an | grep 80
tcp4       0      0  10.0.0.73.80           10.0.0.73.50235        FIN_WAIT_2
tcp4       0      0  10.0.0.73.50235        10.0.0.73.80           CLOSE_WAIT
tcp46      0      0  *.80                   *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0  127.0.0.1.8093         *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0  127.0.0.1.8009         *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0  127.0.0.1.8080         *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0  127.0.0.1.8083         *.*                    LISTEN

An apache on Port 80 could be used by an windows PC. The MAC os X Server runs on  the IP 10.0.0.73 .

But the jboss is only binding on the IP 127.0.0.1. So, no Client in the LAN is able to use the webapp. I will change the Jboss configuration.

Greetings Olaf


----------



## olaf@titel-berl (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, it works.
I changed the binding address. Jboss is now listening onany address, just for testing not to production use:
tcp46      0      0  *.8093                 *.*                    LISTEN
tcp46      0      0  *.8009                 *.*                    LISTEN
tcp46      0      0  *.8080                 *.*                    LISTEN
tcp46      0      0  *.8083                 *.*                    LISTEN
tcp46      0      0  *.80                   *.*                    LISTEN

There is no Problem with Mac OSX and the Firewall! 

Use the -b Option to set the binding address. 
like "run.sh -b .0.0.0.0" 

Or Modifiy your run.sh by adding the bind address directly for testing.
 org.jboss.Main "$@" -b 0.0.0.0
 org.jboss.Main "$@" -b 0.0.0.0 &

See also: http://chiralsoftware.com/blog/Virtual-hosts-in-JBoss-a8d9cad39474c390.html


----------

